# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Türkten soyutlanmış türk, milliyetten soyutlanmış milliyetçilik tartışması

## ceydaaa

Başbakanın Mardinde biz her türlü milliyetçiliği yakalar altına almış bir iktidarız şekildeki sözleri üzerine başlattığı içeriği boş, derinlikten yoksun polemik sürüyor. Başbakan bu çıkışını peygamberimizin vade hutbesinde ki Ashabım! Dikkat ediniz, cahiliyeden kalma bütün adetler kaldırılmıştır, ayağımın altındadır. Cahiliye devrinde güdülen kan davaları da tamamen kaldırılmıştır. Sözlerinin içinde yer alan ayağımın altındadır cümlesi üzerine kurmuştur. Hutbenin devamında Arapın Arap olmayana üstünlüğü yoktur ve insanlar arasında renk ayrımı yapılmasının yasaklanması ile ilgili pasaj yer almaktadır. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğana ve öteden beri Türkiyedeki İslamcı ideolojiye göre milliyetçilik peygamberimizin kast ettiği o üstünlük iddiası ve kan davası şeklinde bir cahiliye âdeti olarak telakki edilmiştir.

Milliyetçi düşüncenin kan davası şekline dönüştürüldüğü versiyonları özellikle Avrupada ortaya çıkmıştır. Ancak İslam Dünyasında özellikle Arap, Türk ve Uzak Doğu Müslümanları arasındaki milliyetçilik anlayışları hiçbir zaman ırkçı, ayrımcı ve saldırgan bir içeriğe ve fiiliyata sahip olmamıştır. Günümüzde bile insan hakları ve demokrasi açısından büyük sorunlar yaşayan milliyetçi Arap rejimlerinde Arap ve Müslüman olmayan unsurlar neredeyse Müslüman Araplardan daha ayrıcalıklı bir konumda yaşamaktadırlar.

Türkiyedeki milliyetçi hareketleri ikiye ayırmak mümkündür. Birisi resmi ideolojinin ürettiği Avrupanın modern ulus devlet oluşum süreçleri ile ilgili olan soyut cemaat milliyetçiliği ki buna son zamanlarda ulusalcılık denilmektedir. Diğeri ise bu resmi milliyetçilikten daha önce başlamış, resmi milliyetçilikle ideolojik ve kültürel alanda çatışma halinde gelişmiş olan Türk milliyetçiliği yada daha özel adıyla Türk ülkücülüğü.

Milliyetçilik tartışması bu bağlamda incelendiğinde CHP resmi milliyetçiliğin temsilcisi, MHP ise sivil milliyetçiliğin temsilcisidir. Ancak Devlet Bahçeli ile birlikte MHP kendi köklerindeki milliyetçilik anlayışından hızla uzaklaşarak Kemalist ulusçuluğun ve CHPnin millet/ulus kavramına verdiği anlama yakın bir milliyetçilik anlayışı benimsedi. CHPnin sözcüleri her türlü milliyetçiliği ayaklarının altına aldığını söyleyen başbakanı eleştirirken bu soyut cemaat kavramı üzerinden milliyetçiliği 75 milyona bir bakan yurtseverlik/Atatürk milliyetçiliği olarak nitelendirmiştir. CHPnin milliyetçiliği kesinlikle bir Türk milliyetçiliği değildir. Zaten hiçbir CHPli bu kavramı kullanmaz. Eğer başbakan biz Türk milliyetçiliğine de Kürt milliyetçiliğine de karşıyız deseydi CHPnin buna hiçbir itirazı olmayacaktı. Kemalist ulusçuluk ve Atatürk milliyetçiliği denilen olgu anayasal olarak inşa edildiği varsayılan soyut bir halk savunuculuğundan ibarettir.

MHP sözcüleri ise başbakanın söylediği sözlere hakaret varı tepki göstermişler lakin MHP milliyetçiliğinin hangi ideolojik kaynaklardan beslendiğini vurgulamamışlardır. Kürt sorurunun varlığı MHPyi kendi tarihsel köklerindeki milliyetçilik damarından koparmaktadır. Son zamanlarda özellikle Devlet Bahçelinin milliyetçilik anlayışındaki ırksal ve kültürel Türk kavramı yerine aynen Kemalist ulusçuluk yanı CHP zihniyetindeki inşa edilmiş üst kimlik anlamında Türk kavramı dile getirilmektedir. Bu zihniyete göre Türk ulusu kavramı cumhuriyet ile inşa edilmiş ve Türkiyede yaşayanların ortak adı olmuştur. Başbakanın söylediği Türkiye cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığı kavramı da bugün inşa edilmeye çalışılan bir kimliktir. Başbakana göre dün inşa edilen kimliğe yanlış bir isim verildi. Bugün bu ismi değiştirerek sorun çözülebilir. Burada her iki anlayış da Türk kavramını tarihsel, kültürel ve coğrafi içeriğinden koparmaktadır. Türkiyede yaşayan herkese Türk yada Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşı denilerek halledilecek kadar basit bir kimlik meselesi ile karşı karşıya değiliz.

Bu açıdan yaklaşıldığında CHP ve ulusalcıların Türk ulusu kavramı ile başbakanın Türkiye vatandaşlığı vurgusu arasında içerik olarak hiçbir fark yoktur. Sadece biri Türkiye vatandaşı diğeri Türk ulusu demektedir.

Türk; Türkiye sınırları içinde yaşayan etnik toplulukların ortak adı değildir. Türk; binlerce yıllık tarih ve kültür medeniyetinin yarattığı bir ırkın milletleşmiş halinin adıdır! Türk; Adriyatik Denizinden Sibirya steplerine kadar Türkçe konuşan ve çeşitli Türk boylarına mensup halkların ortak adı ve üst kimliğidir!

Bu bakımdan Kemal Kılıçdaroğlunun hangi etnik kökenden gelirse gelsin herkesin ortak adı Türktür demesi ile başbakanın yine hangi etnik kökenden gelirse gelsin herkesin ortak paydası Türkiye cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığıdır demesi aynı şeydir! Her iki kavramında içinde Türk diğer etnik gruplardan birisi haline getirilmektedir. Oysa Türk 1000 yıldan fazla bir zamandır bu ülkede siyasi egemenliği elinde tutan bir milletin adıdır.

CHP ve MHPnin Türkiyede yaşayan Kürtler, Çerkezler, Arnavutlar, Gürcüler, Araplar vb. gibi etnik unsurların hepsinin ortak adı Türktür tezi doğru değildir. Anayasamızda böyle yazıyor diye kimse etnik kimliğini unutmadı. Dünyada Arap, Arnavut, Çerkez, Gürcü milliyetleri vardır. Sınırın bu yanında Türk öte yanına geçince Arap, Gürcü yada Arnavut olunmaz. Arnavutlukta yaşayan Arnavuta Türk diyemeyeceğimiz gibi burada yaşayıp kendini Arnavut hisseden birine de Türk diyemeyiz. Kuzey Irakta, İranda yaşayan Kürte Türk demediğimiz gibi burada yaşayan ve ben Türk değil Kürdüm diyen birine hayır sen burada yaşıyorsan Türksün diyemeyiz!

Cumhuriyet rejimi inşa edilirken Müslüman olanlar bir millet (Türk), gayrimüslimler ise başka bir millet olarak kabul edilmiştir. Bu başbakanın millet tarifine birebir örtüşmektedir. Oda Müslümanları tek bir millet, küffarı başka millet olarak görüyor. Ancak Kemalistler tarihsel bir referansla Türkiyede yaşayan Müslümanların hepsine Türk adını uygun görmüşler. Bugün Türkiyede 70 bin Ermeni, 5 bin Rum, 25 bin Yahudi yaşamakta ve bunlar hukuken azınlık olarak kabul edilmektedirler. Bir Türkle Anadolu Ermenisi arasında da din ve dil farkından başka çok fazla kültürel fark yoktur. Diyelim ki Kürtlerde (başbakanın iddiasına uygun olarak) PKKnın arzuladığı gibi Müslümanlıktan çıktılar ve topyekun Zerdüşt yada Hıristiyan oldular. Ne olacak? Millet yada ulus demek aynı dinden olan demek değildir. Aynı dinden olanlara İslam terminolojisinde ümmet denir. Başbakan milletle ümmeti birbirine karıştırıyor. CHP ve Kemalist ulusçuluğun anlayışına göre Türkiyede yaşayan Ermeniler, Yahudiler, Rumlar ve diğer dinlere inanan herkes Türktür. Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğana göre ise bir kimse dinini değiştirirse yada maazallah ateist filan olursa otomatik olarak milliyetini de değiştirmiş olur! İkisi de sosyoloji biliminin gerçeklerine uygun olmayan millet/milliyet/ulus tasavvurlarıdır.

----------

